# questions for my noob planting tank



## bLuShiZzLe (Apr 13, 2005)

i have a 60 gallon tank 48L-15W-17H how much pounds or gravel do i need to keep the plants rooted? i gonna get a 400gph powerhead and i was wondering if 400gph would blow away and uproot the plants? where would i put the Plant Gro CO2 System http://www.petsolutions.com/Plant+Gro+CO2+...-I-C-13-C-.aspx ? is the the corner ok for the CO2 system?


----------



## boontje (Mar 27, 2005)

I'm no expert, so I could be wrong but I thought that a CO2 system is useless if you have a lot of surface agitation because it removes quickly the CO2 again


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

I always put at least 3" of gravel on my planted tanks.The powerhead might be a problem but it depends on where are you gonna place it inside the tank and also by the plant spieces you have.
The Nutrafin CO2 is only for small tanks up to 20g and it wont work on larger tanks.You must first consider if you really need CO2 for your tank.
How many and what kind of plants will you have,what type of lighting...etc.


----------



## bLuShiZzLe (Apr 13, 2005)

will it still work tho on a 55-60 gallon tnak?


----------



## spree_rider (Mar 20, 2004)

it might work a bit but you wont get enough co2 out of it to make a big difference, your best bet would be a bottle and regulator set up with a needle valve, if this is too expensive you could set up a diy.



bLuShiZzLe said:


> will it still work tho on a 55-60 gallon tnak?
> [snapback]1163802[/snapback]​


----------

